
Dinosaur tail discovered trapped in amber - tammer
http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/08/health/dinosaur-tail-trapped-in-amber-trnd/index.html?sr=fbCNN120816dinosaur-tail-trapped-in-amber-trnd0610PMStoryLink&linkId=32110038
======
crooked-v
> McKellar said that soft tissue and decayed blood from the tail were found in
> the amber but no genetic material was preserved.

Damn. I was looking forward to a park opening date.

